# كم الخبرية



## jacoub

أتساءل فيما إذا جاز استعمال زمن المستقبل مع كم الخبرية كالمثال الآتي: كم ستكون الأوضاع أفضل لو لم تفعل كذا!


----------



## Matat

هذا الاستعمال جائز.


----------

